# morroco in march/april



## jake (Oct 28, 2015)

any info  on the situation  in morocco (is safe to go ?)camp sites near to ferry any good ? anyone been there ?


----------



## Steve121 (Oct 28, 2015)

jake said:


> any info  on the situation  in morocco (is safe to go ?)camp sites near to ferry any good ? anyone been there ?



Travelled around Morocco twice, the most recent was earlier this year. We felt as safe in Moroco than other countries we've toured, including Britain. Morocco is a fabulous place.
Plenty of campsites there, but some can take some searching. Camping Morocco has a lot of useful travel info as well as plenty of sites, although it does need updating.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hopefully going at the end of March as well. Probably will do the Tarifa crossing.


----------



## horshamjack (Oct 29, 2015)

Morocco is a great place to visit. there are plenty of campsites and cheap guardian parking all over, the people are very friendly and trustworthy. still plenty of wild camping south of Tan Tan but the police have clamped down nowadays further North and will move you on. We were there last year and will be entering this year on the 8th Jan for 3 months. have done the Algeciras-Cueta crossing in the 70's last year we did the new Tangier med, just over an hour. get your tickets from Carlos Agencias de viajes en Algeciras, Venta de billetes a Marruecos y Ceuta.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 29, 2015)

Planning Morocco in 2016 myself so will follow this post thanks.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 29, 2015)

Moroccans are just like people everywhere, some good some not so. But what I can most definitely tell you is that unemployment is high particularly among the young and some make a living out of the tourist. Many are well educated, brighter and certainly more street wise than many of the unsuspecting western tourists from whom they'll try to extract a few Dirhams. 
So, as a first timer be on your guard, they'll know you're a first timer almost instinctively, after all it is their profession to sus out the gullible punter.
A great country for the motorhomer to tour, just to experience the differences from Europe, which are getting less pronounced as time goes by, so now's the time go (but 40 years ago was better!)


----------



## jake (Oct 29, 2015)

phillybarbour said:


> Planning Morocco in 2016 myself so will follow this post thanks.


have you any route in mind ?


----------



## mark61 (Oct 29, 2015)

jake said:


> any info  on the situation  in morocco (is safe to go ?)camp sites near to ferry any good ? anyone been there ?




How long will you be going for?


----------



## horshamjack (Oct 29, 2015)

This is the route we did last year, West coast down to the Spanish Sahara, then back up to Guelemin and across to Merzouga, Tafroute is a must, similar to the old Tagahzoute, then back up to Chefchaoun and Tangiers


 


Have fun no matter which way you go


----------



## witzend (Nov 6, 2015)

*Just Seen*



jake said:


> any info  on the situation  in morocco (is safe to go ?)camp sites near to ferry any good ? anyone been there ?



EUROPEAN tourists have been horrifically attacked in broad daylight on a holiday in Morocco by men wielding knives when a sight-seeing tour turned to terror. 

Tourists attacked in British holiday hotspot with vicious knife attack | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2015)

*No problem visiting Morocco*



witzend said:


> EUROPEAN tourists have been horrifically attacked in broad daylight on a holiday in Morocco by men wielding knives when a sight-seeing tour turned to terror.
> 
> Tourists attacked in British holiday hotspot with vicious knife attack | World | News | Daily Express



*The 18 most dangerous countries for British travellers (according to FCO):*

Afghanistan
Burundi
Central African Republic
Chad
Democratic Republic of the Congo
Guinea
Iraq
Libya
Mauritania
Niger
Palestinian territories
Sierra Leone
Somalia
Somaliland
South Sudan
Syria
Tunisia
Yemen

*The 45 partially dangerous countries for British tourists (according to FCO):*

Algeria
Angola
Armenia
Azerbaijan
Bangladesh
Burkina Faso
Burma (Myanmar)
Cambodia
Cameroon
Colombia
Djibouti
Ecuador
Egypt
Eritrea
Ethiopia
Georgia
Haiti
India
Iran
Israel
Ivory Coast
Japan
Jordan
Kenya
Kosovo
Lebanon
Madagascar
Malaysia
Mali
Nepal
Nigeria
Pakistan
Philippines
Republic of Congo
Russia
Saudi Arabia
Sudan
Tajikistan
Thailand
Turkey
Uganda
Ukraine
Venezuela
Western Sahara


----------



## Stanski (Nov 22, 2015)

*Morroco travels*



			
				horshamjack; said:
			
		

> .... entering this year on the 8th Jan for 3 months.......



Hi - we are contemplating this.  Have you already booked the ferry?,  What are your travel plans?  Would you be comfortable with another alongside ?  

We are currently scheduling a ferry on 12 Dec to get to Europe, then to Malaga possibly to meet friends, then onwards.


----------



## horshamjack (Nov 22, 2015)

Stanski said:


> Hi - we are contemplating this.  Have you already booked the ferry?,  What are your travel plans?  Would you be comfortable with another alongside ?
> 
> We are currently scheduling a ferry on 12 Dec to get to Europe, then to Malaga possibly to meet friends, then onwards.



No we have not booked the ferry we will do so on the 7th in Algeciras at Carlos Agencias de viajes en Algeciras, Venta de billetes a Marruecos y Ceuta. Our plans are to get as far South as quick as possible then take it easy enjoying the warm weather, we did over 3000 miles last year in Morocco so wont be visiting as many places see our blog, 
We will be meeting many of the same people we met last year if you would like to hook up to go over and get acclimatised no problems, we tend to do our own thing to be honest, not a lover of convoys. There will be many British vans there again along with the 1000's of French German and Dutch vans, we can give you a list of places and co-ords that are great places to visit.  
If you decide to go drop us a line, 
Marc and Sam


----------

